
Google Street View blurred out photo of house at police involved shooting - racerror
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;maps&#x2F;@38.5267456,-90.3406302,3a,75y,308.95h,70.21t&#x2F;data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sz8a9o3ZEsieGnMznguYZVg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ksdk.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;crime&#x2F;officer-injured-in-south-st-louis-county&#x2F;329479084<p>I am not 100% sure that this is the exact location of today&#x27;s shooting from the story.<p>It does bring up some interesting questions though, if the exclusion from Street View and the active investigation are related:<p>* How does Google determine a need to blur photos of a given address?<p>* Is there a process for requesting exclusion from Street View?<p>* There is only one version of Street View photos available for that area and they are from 2009. Is there some functionality that limits photos to the oldest set when this exclusion process is activated for a given address?<p>* I know Google actively blurs faces and license plates. But, what reasons might Google blur out a house from Street View?  Examples?
======
mtmail
Any user can request to get their homes unlisted. That was big in Germany (and
a reason Bing delayed driving around for their product). Just use the 'report
problem' link. Years ago my whole apartment complex got blurred because one
person requested it.

[https://support.google.com/maps/answer/7011973?hl=en&ref_top...](https://support.google.com/maps/answer/7011973?hl=en&ref_topic=6275604)

